# H:Skaven Army & ??? W:$$\Star wars\VC!!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Alright, here is what i have left to clear out help me unload it all folks, no fair offers or trades refused.

Chaos Marines 
-------------- 
1 Tzeentch Demon Prince with wings-$40 (Custom Made, Looks pretty cool, Painted)
5 Screamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
Bunch of Demonettes

Bfg 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Painted)
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship (Painted)

Skaven 
---------
1 VERY WELL Painted Screaming Bell
1 Queek Headtaker
40 Well Painted Storm Vermin 
20-25 IOB Clan Rats 
40 PlagueMonks!! 
80 Painted Clan Rats
1 Plague Furnace (Unpainted)
2 Warplightning Cannon
1 Skaven Warlord IoB 
1 Greyseer on Foot (The cool one with the rat on the staff) 
2 Warlocks 
Random Weapon Teams.

Wood Elfs 
------------- 
20 - 30 Dryads (Mostly BUilt, some on Spur)

Bitz
----
Tons of Parts for all armys Just ask
2 warhound titan Leg Plates

Wants
------
Your Cash
**Sideshow Collectibles 12" Darth Vader**
Skeletons
Grave Guard
Finecast Necromancer
Spirit Host\Ghost Models
Vampire Lord on Zombie Dragon / Terrorgeist x2
Vampire Counts Cairn Wraith (Finecast)
Vampire Counts Tomb Banshee (Finecast)
Vlad Von Carstein (Finecast)
Magewrath Throne and Balewind Vortex
Dreadfire Portal and Eternity Stair
Warhammer: Storm of Magic
Citadel Realm of Battle Gameboard
Any & All Fantasy Terrain
Gothic Scenery Pack


----------

